# Woa check this out!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I went bowfishing yesterday and look what I got! Isn't he cute?!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

nice fish......



> Isn't he cute


does your girl know your like that :lol: :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, yeah, she was there when I shot him. I got a HUGE female shupik yesterday when I went out shooting. Hey that reminds me, when are we going shooting?!

Anyways, here's the biggun I bagged yesterday.



What do you guys think? Biggest fricken dogfish you've ever seen or what?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i have been waitin and waitin for you to call.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

wtf, Ive never seen anything like that!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

rednek said:


> i have been waitin and waitin for you to call.


Lost my cell phone carp shooting a couple weeks ago...

SoDakHunter, they're dogfish. I call 'em shupiks, but most people call the buggers dogfish. Ugly aren't they?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

you lost your cell fone, nice move :thumb: .... :lol:


----------

